# A pair



## chiliwillie (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm new at the chicken thang. Went to a chicken show a few weeks back and notice a few of the chickens that were being sold we're being sold in pairs, why is that?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You'd have to ask the sellers that were selling the chicks in pairs. Each person may have their own reason.


----------



## chiliwillie (Apr 2, 2013)

Apyl said:


> You'd have to ask the sellers that were selling the chicks in pairs. Each person may have their own reason.


Did not know if it was a chicken thang or not.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I've never heard of that.


----------



## chiliwillie (Apr 2, 2013)

Austin said:


> I've never heard of that.


I never thought to ask, but there where several pairs for sale.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Chicks alone are not good - and if not sexed you could end up with just a Roo. Most people want a pair or trio to make chicks of their own. Maybe that sheds s little light...


----------

